# Cockapoo colours



## 3minicoopers (Jul 24, 2011)

Just wondering what colour your Cockapoo parents were and what they are.

Marley is Apricot and his working cocker mum was red and his poodle dad was apricot. 😃


----------



## rellek (Jun 12, 2013)

Ludo is chocolate with a white blaze. His mom was pure chocolate, and his dad was a white and chocolate mix.


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

Arlos mum was a black working cocker and his dad Min apricot poodle and the litter was 4 apricot 3 black (which Arlo is). Savannah is chocolate and white her mum and dad were f1, her mum apricot and her dad a black and tan phantom, they had 2 black and white, white and black parti, a apricot and Savannah.


----------



## AliAlfie (Jul 29, 2013)

Our Alfie is black, his mum was a black cocker spaniel.
Our Dexter is Apricot, his mum was also a black cocker spaniel.
They were sisters. The dad was an apricot miniature poodle, and he sired both litters.


----------



## SidneyM (Jun 15, 2013)

Sid's dad is a white toy poodle, his mum is an apricot cockapoo... The entire litter were cream and apricot!


----------



## charlipoo (Sep 7, 2013)

Charli is a choc brown with tan 
I'm pretty sure her mum is a liver and tan cocker spaniel and her dad is a mini choc brown poodle 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

Lola's mum was an orange roan English show cocker and her dad a fading chocolate miniature poodle. Her litter was a mix of 3 blacks with white bibs, 2 goldens and a blue roan! Look at some of Edenorchards posts for great insights into the genetics involved x


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Skyesdog said:


> Lola's mum was an orange roan English show cocker and her dad a fading chocolate miniature poodle. Her litter was a mix of 3 blacks with white bibs, 2 goldens and a blue roan! Look at some of Edenorchards posts for great insights into the genetics involved x


Blue is a form of black and dominant, an orange roan will only have orange roan pups if the dad carries red/ orange. Likewise for choc roan, otherwise the roans will all be blue x


----------



## KGr (Mar 11, 2013)

Pip is black, white & tan. Not sure if you'd describe her as tri-coloured or phantom. Her mum is a black working cocker & dad is chocolate toy poodle.


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Bonnie and Dexter's mums were chocolate roan cocker spaniel sisters. Their dads were white poodles- Dexters a toy and Bonnie's a mini.


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Molly's mum was a buff American Cocker and her dad a white miniature poodle...all the litter were buff/blonde in colouring 

xxx


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Dudley's mum was a gold cocker and his dad a choc poodle.


----------



## Fiver (Nov 26, 2011)

Milo's mother a red cocker and his dad a apricot poodle....I think 

Val


----------



## Anita (Jan 5, 2012)

Frizz is white(ish) and apricot, very similar to his working cocker mum although she is referred to as a lemon roan. His dad is a white and black parti miniature poodle. The litter's colouring all took after either mum or dad.


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

Poppy's mum was a gold show spaniel dad apricot min poodle x


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Jake's a sable and white parti. His dad was a tri color American cocker and his mom was a black and white parti f1b cockapoo.
Willows mom was a f2 red and white parti and dad was red with white f2 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Wellers sire was a dark apricot/ red colour and his dam a tri colour parti cocker.

The whole litter of 7 were black tuxedo.


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

Tilly's mum was a black show cocker and her dad a chocolate mini poodle. 

In her litter there were 2 chocolate with white tuxedo and 3 solid black xx


----------



## 3minicoopers (Jul 24, 2011)

Love hearing all the variations of colours. We have just added a pup to our family  her mum is a liver working cocker and her dad a chocolate miniature poodle. She is chocolate one of a litter if 9, 8 chocolate 1 cream!!


----------

